# Motley Brew E-Liquid



## Sir Vape (23/7/15)

Available in 3,6 & 12mg (yes we thought 12mg vapers would def like this profile)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/motley-brew/products/brothers-brew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (23/7/15)

This sounds very interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Out 


Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 31952
> 
> 
> Available in 3,6 & 12mg (yes we thought 12mg vapers would def like this profile)
> ...


Out of stock. Plsss get more brews brothers.


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/16)

@shaun patrick Are you after the coffee vape if so rather look at this http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/milk-lab/products/frappe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

BigGuy said:


> @shaun patrick Are you after the coffee vape if so rather look at this http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/milk-lab/products/frappe


It does look good, and I'm sure to try it, but motleys brews brothers is my all time favorite


----------



## BWS (26/1/16)

I currently have Grateful Red in my tank. Very nice indeed. I also like the Almost famous and Old Fashioned R&R


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

BWS said:


> I currently have Grateful Red in my tank. Very nice indeed. I also like the Almost famous and Old Fashioned R&R


Where did you get? I still have 3/4 R&R. Not my favorite. But brews brothers is Godly


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

BigGuy said:


> @shaun patrick Are you after the coffee vape if so rather look at this http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/milk-lab/products/frappe


One of the guys here just got it. Gone try it.


----------



## BWS (26/1/16)

My local Vape shop/kiosk in Parklands has all the Motley Brew flavours in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

BWS said:


> My local Vape shop/kiosk in Parklands has all the Motley Brew flavours in stock


Ah. Cool. PE only has one place. Never right. Sigh


----------



## Alex_123 (26/1/16)

@BWS parklands has a vape shop?
May I ask where abouts?


----------



## BWS (2/2/16)

Alex_123 said:


> @BWS parklands has a vape shop?
> May I ask where abouts?



Next to Tops in the Piazza center. (Superspar center)


----------

